# Lethargic, not laying, help needed



## AmyandAlan (Sep 4, 2012)

My 18 month bluebell hen has been I'll for the last 5weeks. Originally taken to the vets 5weeks ago as was lethargic, burning red comb and hot body. Was put on anti biotics to treat an unknown cause. She perked up but has slowly gone down hill since. Her comb is now pale, she's lost a lot of weight, is lethargic. She eats but not with the same enthusiasm she had before (was a right chunky madam before). Still enjoys treats. Fresh corn.scrambled egg but again not as enthusiastic as she was. She is 1of 5 hens, no problems with my other 4hens. All are wormed regularly. Iv had no egg from her since before she went to the vets 5weeks ago. Our vets are not chicken experts and I feel all I can do is have her put down if things continue. Any advice appreciated.


----------



## adorson (Jul 19, 2012)

So sorry about your hen. It is so hard to figure out what is going on with them sometimes. Does her belly feel swollen at all? Maybe she could be eggbound or have egg yolk peritonitis???


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Other than her lack of enthusiasm, what are her other symptoms? Also what antibiotic was used and for how long? You can send me a private message if you like.


----------

